# Hybrid cars



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I rather fancy going down this route now that it is time to treat myself. However there is such a range of types, plug in's and self charging. Saw a Retro Toyota Crown 1980 style, built in 2004 as a hybrid, rather cheap at £5k.Had 2 of them back in those days before Lexus arrived on the scene. Wanted a Rav4E but they were only in the USA at the time and all recalled.
Any information from owners or enthusiasts.I think I would want to avoid the plug in ones.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am surprised that no one seems to own a hybrid car.


----------



## DLG (Jun 8, 2017)

cabby said:


> I am surprised that no one seems to own a hybrid car.


Toyota Lexus have had their hybrid (non plug in) in excess of 10 years and proven technology. We own the Lexus 450H in excess of 7 years and no issues - dealership have had no battery issues. Vehicle is obviously heavier but this in not a bad thing when driving in snow (lol) but the luggage area is smaller as a consequence of the battery storage. There is a different way of driving but easy to accommodate... the manual or dealership will describe it to you...however it is as simple as braking/coasting to give further aid to the regeneration of the batteries. The engine management actually decides what is the best use of 'fuel' for you (smart technology). i.e. petrol only, electric only or combination. As with all vehicle manufacturers do not believe the stated MPG - ask the dealership for realistic figures for your given model, ours was very honest and above board with the actual expectation of MPG. At the dealership the capacity of the batteries is tested at each service and a report given ... a word of warning. The vehicle in the main starts off with electric mode only ... and when in slow speeds, such as parking, looking for parking space - it is very quiet!!! So quiet that people walking DO NOT hear you and are not aware of you travelling towards them. Not a techie - these are the points as I see them and ~i can only emphasise that we are very happy with our experience and friends who own the TOYOTA variants (same technology) are equally happy. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My main concern with Hybrids is the battery life span. They will expire at some point and the cost of replacement is horrendous and THAT must have a serious effect on their value after a couple of years.

A pal has just (as in a month ago) purchased a Toyota Auris hybrid, nice enough but nothing outstanding but it does the job.

Personally I am sticking to tried and tested Diesel technology (until it becomes outlawed) 

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Andy, but diesel is really only good for HGV and very high mileage vehicles, such as Taxis.:wink2::wink2: I much prefer petrol driven myself.>>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My friend in California is raving about EVs and has had two already but leased. One Fiat 500 range only 80 miles and the new one Chevy Bolt range 240 miles. He now has a Tesla on order.
Agreed they are not Hybrids and reliant on very expensive batteries. But for me it's early days and as you say Andy I will stay with diesel.

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

We are about to buy a Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV. Our current "dog car" is a diesel (X Trail) and has loads of DPF problems due to the many short trips it does. Living here in North Norfolk it is hard to stay at sufficient revs to burn the filter off!

I am hoping that this being a petrol/electric we may avoid any such problems. Also very few cars these days are of a sufficient shape and size to take the dog crate and four dogs....unless we go for a massive Discovery.

So that is our rationale, but would be interested in others experiences.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

4maddogs said:


> We are about to buy a Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV. Our current "dog car" is a diesel (X Trail) and has loads of DPF problems due to the many short trips it does. Living here in North Norfolk it is hard to stay at sufficient revs to burn the filter off!
> 
> I am hoping that this being a petrol/electric we may avoid any such problems. Also very few cars these days are of a sufficient shape and size to take the dog crate and four dogs....unless we go for a massive Discovery.
> 
> So that is our rationale, but would be interested in others experiences.


Must say they do look good too.
Tugger sited beside us in Spain last year had one, he was delighted with it !

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Maddogs, the Outlander looks really good until you see the electric range. Hardly worth the extra cost for the EV side.

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Good point Ray, but it also works in tandem.....and it is petrol.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes Andy, but diesel is really only good for HGV and very high mileage vehicles, such as Taxis.:wink2::wink2: I much prefer petrol driven myself.>>


I assume you have formed that opinion from driving a Black Cab?

I was of a similar opinion until I tried a modern Diesel, what a revelation that was!! I now run a diesel Mazda estate it has vastly more torque than any petrol engine (so I don't need to change down for hills etc) it's great for towing (loads of low down torque) it turns in over 60mpg on a run, is quiet, and there is no way I would want to return to petrol.

Do yourself a favour and try a new diesel (something decent, not a 3 cylinder Micky-mouse Vauxhall thing) I think you will be very surprised by just how good they are.

Andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We saw a TV programme a couple of weeks ago, this was looking at what happens on the A1 from one end to the other. There was a small crash which involved a hybrid vehicle and the Police or recovery people wouldn't touch it until it had been cleared as they are still 'live', you learn something every day.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Andy I have driven many diesel vehicles, vintage age nearly and modern turbo ones as well.They have come a long way, however I think that the Electric and elec/petrol is the way forward.


----------

